# DTivo S2 non-RID (Philips DSR7000) tuner 2 not enabled



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Apparently, tuner 2 on non-RID S2 DTivos gets disabled somehow. Does anyone know how to get it to work? I just Zippered this unit. My Sleepered DVR2 works properly for both tuners.


----------

